# Não se aproxima muito de Larry, ele não gosta disso !



## Web2

Hi,

Someone told me that the portuguese traduction of my website is totally wrong. I would like to know if this sentence is right or not :

_Não se aproxima muito de Larry, ele não gosta d'isso !

_for :

_Please don't approach Larry, he doesn't like that !

_Thank you


----------



## MOC

ele não gosta *disso*


----------



## Web2

Thank you, but on Google Traduction gives me  _*It is not very close to Larry*, he does not like it!_


----------



## MOC

Google traductions can't always be trusted. Anyway,

_Please don't approach Larry, he doesn't like that _

_can be translated as:_

_Por favor, Não se aproxima muito de Larry, ele não gosta disso._

_also:_

_Por favor, não se diriga a Larry, ele não gosta disso._

_or even:_

_Por favor, não aborde Larry, ele não gosta disso._


----------



## cmayumi

Concordo com todas as colocações, eu só acrescentaria um ponto: a frase não é muito usada no português falado. Ela soa um pouco estranha. Se quiser algo mais informal sugiro "Não chegue perto do Larry, ele não gosta disso.". Outro ponto: o "disso" não é usado da mesma forma que no inglês, portanto parece que se refere a alguma coisa que já foi mencionada anteriormente. Se essa coisa não existir, tenho outra sugestão: "Não chegue perto do Larry que ele não vai gostar", que no meu ponto de vista é o que mais se aproxima de "_Please don't approach Larry, he doesn't like that !"_


----------



## jonquiliser

Por que "aproxima" e não "aproxime" (não se aproxime...)? Qual é o verbo?


----------



## cmayumi

O modo usado é o Imperativo negativo. 
Nesse modo, a conjugação provém do Presente do Subjuntivo:

Não te aproximes tu
Não se aproxime você
Não nos aproximemos nós
...


----------



## jonquiliser

É o que pensei, mas no post do MOC põe "aproxima" e não "aproxime", apesar dos outros exemplos estar no imperativo negativo.


----------



## Web2

Ok thank you


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Google traductions can't always be trusted. Anyway,
> 
> _Please don't approach Larry, he doesn't like that _
> 
> _can be translated as:_
> 
> _Por favor, Não se aproxima muito de Larry, ele não gosta disso._
> 
> _also:_
> 
> _Por favor, não se diri*j*a a Larry, ele não gosta disso._
> 
> _or even:_
> 
> _Por favor, não aborde Larry, ele não gosta disso._


_Não se aproxima..._ works in colloquial, Brazilian Portuguese, but a more prescriptively correct form is _Não se aproxime / Não chegue perto..._


----------



## jonquiliser

Ah, então é que no Brasil falam assim. Muito interessante, obrigada, Outsider.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> _Não se aproxima..._ works in colloquial, Brazilian Portuguese, but a more prescriptively correct form is _Não se aproxime / Não chegue perto..._


 

Oops  Grande erro meu, esse na palavra dirija. Desculpem.  Nem reparei.


----------



## Haylette

Web2 said:


> Someone told me that the portuguese traduction of my website is totally wrong. I


 
_"Traduction"_ is a French word for which the English is _"translation". _


----------



## Web2

Ah ok I edit my post, thank you Haylette 

arf I can't...


----------



## thiagolb

Yes, the grammatically correct form of the verb is _não se aproxime_ (when the person is _você)_ ou _não te aproximes_ (when the person is _tu)._

_Por favor, não se aproxime de Larry, pois isso o incomoda!_

But in some parts of Brazil people will say _não se aproxima,_ which is a very colloquial form.

I agree with Cmayumi's suggestion of _não chegue perto. _Of course_,_there are people who will go even more colloquial, saying _não *chega* perto._

I addition, it is common in some parts of Brazil to add an article before first names, especially when we are talking about someone who is close to us. Thus, instead of _não chegue perto *de* Larry,_ many people will say _não chegue perto *do* Larry._

Literally, "he doesn't like it" would be translated as _ele não gosta disso_ ou _ele não gosta. _I think that in this case it would fit well. But instead of saying _não chega perto do Larry, ele não gosta,_ it sounds more colloquial if we say something like this:

_Por favor, não chega perto do Larry que ele não gosta!_

But I would like to suggest a very popular way of saying it in the northeastern parts of Brazil:

_Home', chegue perto de Lourenço não que ele fica vexado!_


----------



## Web2

Ok I think I understand, thank you very much


----------



## Alandria

thiagolb said:


> ...A very popular way of saying it in the northeastern parts of Brazil:
> 
> _Home', chegue perto de Lourenço não que ele fica vexado!_


 
Muuuuito nordestino.


----------

